# Speaker sound cuts out after 10 to 15 minutes



## choppy812 (Aug 9, 2019)

Not sure what to look at next, appreciate any help. My ThinkPad T510 speakers stop working after 10 to 15 minutes of playing a media file with sound (mpv video, firefox youtube). After speaker sound cuts out, I keep a video playing, then plug in headphones and hear perfect sound in the headphones.

Not sure if it matters here, but when the sound is working in the first 10 or 15 minutes, if I plug in headphones I can hear sound from both the speaker and the headphones at the same time.

Hopefully I've added enough info below to help someone to help me... apologies if it's too much info.


```
uname -a
------------------------------------------------
FreeBSD t510.mydomain.home 12.0-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC  amd64

pciconf -lv
------------------------------------------------
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x215e17aa chip=0x3b568086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA

sysctl dev.hdac
------------------------------------------------
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.wake: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci1
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x3b56 subvendor=0x17aa subdevice=0x215e class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=27 function=0 dbsf=pci0:0:27:0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.HDEF
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel Ibex Peak HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent:

/boot/device.hints
------------------------------------------------
hint.hdaa.0.nid31.config="as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdaa.0.nid25.config="as=2 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.pcm.0.vol="100"

dmesg | grep pcm
------------------------------------------------
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 31,25 and 27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 35 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1

dmesg | grep hda
------------------------------------------------
hdac0: <Intel Ibex Peak HDA Controller> mem 0xf2620000-0xf2623fff irq 17 at device 27.0 on pci1
hdacc0: <Conexant CX20585 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant CX20585 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 31,25 and 27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 35 on hdaa0
unknown: <Conexant CX20585 HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 2 on hdacc0 (no driver attached)
hdacc1: <Intel Ibex Peak HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Ibex Peak Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1

/boot/loader.conf
------------------------------------------------
# powersaving====
hw.pci.do_power_nodriver="3"
#hw.snd.latency="7"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.ahcich.0.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.1.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.2.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.3.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.4.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.5.pm_level="5"

cat /dev/sndstat
------------------------------------------------
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog Mic)> (rec)
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.

mixer
------------------------------------------------
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to  50:50
Mixer rec      is currently set to  93:93

sysctl hw.snd
------------------------------------------------
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 0
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.basename_clone: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.syncdelay: -1
hw.snd.usefrags: 0
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 25
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.timeout: 5
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1

sysctl dev.hdaa.0
------------------------------------------------
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep 2=keep 3=keep
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled 2=disabled 3=disabled
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid37: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid36: audio mixer [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0020050b PWR STEREO
      Input amp: 0x80034a4a mute=1 step=74 size=3 offset=74 (-74/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=16 [audio output]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid35_original: 0x90a601f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid35_config: 0x90a601f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid35: pin: Mic (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x0040040b PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor (monitor)
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x90a601f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
      Input amp: 0x002f0400 mute=0 step=4 size=47 offset=0 (0/48dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid34_original: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid34_config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid34: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=33 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid33: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0160 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid32_original: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid32_config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid32: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=18 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid31_original: 0x901701f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid31_config: 0x90170120 as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid31: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x00400501 PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x90170120 as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid30_original: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30_config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400481 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000024 PDC IN
     Pin config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000

dev.hdaa.0.nid29_original: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid29_config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid29: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00010034 PDC OUT IN EAPD
     Pin config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
          + <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid28_original: 0x612140f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Ext-Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid28_config: 0x612140f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Ext-Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid28: pin: Headphones (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000014 PDC OUT
     Pin config: 0x612140f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Ext-Rear color=Green misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
          + <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid27_original: 0x04a110f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid27_config: 0x04a110f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid27: pin: Mic (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: mic (mic)
        Pin cap: 0x00011334 PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 HIZ ] EAPD
     Pin config: 0x04a110f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000024 IN VREFs
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid26_original: 0x61a190f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Ext-Rear color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid26_config: 0x61a190f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Ext-Rear color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid26: pin: Mic (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400481 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00001324 PDC IN VREF[ 50 80 HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x61a190f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Ext-Rear color=Pink misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000

dev.hdaa.0.nid25_original: 0x042110f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid25_config: 0x0421102f as=2 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid25: pin: Headphones (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x8000)
        Pin cap: 0x0000001c PDC HP OUT
     Pin config: 0x0421102f as=2 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000080 HP
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid24: audio selector [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0030050d PWR STEREO
     Output amp: 0x00270400 mute=0 step=4 size=39 offset=0 (0/40dB)
    Connections: 4
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (None)] [DISABLED] (selected)
          + <- nid=27 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=29 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=30 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid23: audio selector
     Widget cap: 0x0030050d PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: mic
     Output amp: 0x00270400 mute=0 step=4 size=39 offset=0 (0/40dB)
    Connections: 4
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=27 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=29 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=30 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid22: audio input [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00100d1b LRSWAP PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0160 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
      Input amp: 0x8003504a mute=1 step=80 size=3 offset=74 (-74/6dB)
    Connections: 4
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=23 [audio selector] (selected)
          + <- nid=24 [audio selector] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=35 [pin: Mic (Fixed)]
          + <- nid=36 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid21: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x00100d1b LRSWAP PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0160 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
      Input amp: 0x8003504a mute=1 step=80 size=3 offset=74 (-74/6dB)
    Connections: 4
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=23 [audio selector]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [audio selector] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=35 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=36 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid20: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x00100d1b LRSWAP PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0160 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
      Input amp: 0x8003504a mute=1 step=80 size=3 offset=74 (-74/6dB)
    Connections: 4
          + <- nid=23 [audio selector] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [audio selector] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=35 [pin: Mic (Fixed)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=36 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid19: beep widget
     Widget cap: 0x0070000c
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
            OSS: speaker (speaker)
     Output amp: 0x000f0707 mute=0 step=7 size=15 offset=7 (-28/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid18: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0160 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid17: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000c1d LRSWAP PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80034a4a mute=1 step=74 size=3 offset=74 (-74/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid16: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000c1d LRSWAP PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x8001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80034a4a mute=1 step=74 size=3 offset=74 (-74/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x17aa218b
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: Conexant CX20585 Audio Function Group
```


----------



## choppy812 (Aug 13, 2019)

I think this is a case of a bad sound card. I installed OpenBSD and had the same issue. Then I installed Xubuntu and also had the same thing happen.


----------

